# FEEL FREE to *LIKE* ME



## Trever1t (Jul 1, 2013)

For those that are interested you may always visit my FAN pages and LIKE me there/ I am on FB way too much but I find it easiest for communicating with my peers and friends.

My sexy page ----->  https://www.facebook.com/belamourstudio

My standard page -> https://www.facebook.com/WSGPhoto


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Done!


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 2, 2013)

lol, thanks Charlie!


----------



## runnah (Jul 2, 2013)

Where is the super sexy section?

Liked.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 2, 2013)

Got both of them.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 3, 2013)

Post yours, I'll LIKE right back!!!


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jul 3, 2013)

Done, and here's mine if you want to return the favor  https://www.facebook.com/Square1Photography


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm already on both pages. You got me in trouble with the wife with your sexy asian pictures.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 3, 2013)

12sndsgood said:


> Done, and here's mine if you want to return the favor  https://www.facebook.com/Square1Photography



Done!!!


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jul 3, 2013)

www.facebook.com/zachdiberadinphotography

I usually just post to my personal account!


----------



## unpopular (Jul 3, 2013)




----------

